# Wanted: SW Florida, Prefer Naples area, Anytime from May 2 to June 7



## dbruth (Apr 23, 2015)

We are seeking a week or two in the Naples area.  But we are open to anywhere from the Fort Myers to Marco Island area.  Very flexible dates.  One bedroom would be fine, but open to larger units.

Thanks

David

dbruth   AT    gmail


----------

